
Adobe Drops Licensing Fees, Gives Away Flash For Devices - nickb
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2008/04/adobe-drops-lic.html
======
swombat
This was published back in April??

Weird, I hadn't heard of it.

------
tuukkah
The Flash Player is still proprietary, and Gnash is far from being a full
replacement. Hopefully, HTML 5 video and faster DOM graphics will replace
Flash soon.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Ew, HTML5. What we really need is for IE to support SVG. Instead, they made
silverlight.

~~~
tuukkah
With "faster DOM graphics", I meant to include SVG. I can't believe IE still
has no native support for it :-( I see that depending on your requirements,
there are partial SVG and Canvas implementations for IE in JavaScript, as well
as higher-level JS APIs that work across the browsers.

<http://starkravingfinkle.org/blog/2006/03/svg-in-ie/>

<http://excanvas.sourceforge.net/>

<http://www.liquidx.net/plotkit/>

~~~
tuukkah
Took me a while to find the link again, but this work to implement Silverlight
in JS and SVG is closest to flash I've seen for building RIAs:
<http://github.com/toshok/firelight/wikis/home>

------
ashishk
You have to give these guys credit for AIR. I'm very impressed by the
applications I have seen built on it-- especially balsamiq.

I'm definitely looking forward to building on it.

